# jobs near malaga/marbella



## grahamhanson (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi to all
I am moveing to spain on the 30th march with my family,and will be looking for work as soon as i land .
I have good experience in sales such as, call centre ,car sales and cold calling(double glazing).
I have worked in spain before,as a bar manager ,so i do speak enough of the language to get by(it is just a little bit rusty,but ill soon get it back)
Does anyone have any info on anything that may be suitable for me as i am wanting to start work straight away(ill give anything ago,and i am a work -aholic)
Any advice would be grateful. Graham


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All I know is that unemployment is rising over here and it seems to me that Spanish employers prefer Spanish nationals and I guess thats only fair. There are UK and other employers over here, who only deal with their own, but the wages are very low and there doesnt seem to be many vacancies. My OH commutes to the UK for a week once a month to keep his business going over there and is hoping to start something up over here in conjunction with that eventually.

Try looking in the situations vacant columns of the local (english speaking) papers here or wander around the various industrial estates selling yourself!! I did that once in the UK out of desperation and got myself an amazing job!

Jo


----------



## mel-james (Oct 10, 2007)

*Renting*

Hi Graham

Sorry but can't help as regards a job and can only suggest, as mentioned already, to check out the English papers. The better one would be the SUR in English you can view this paper online.
(SNIP)
Hope the move goes well.
Mel


----------



## keljo (Apr 6, 2008)

grahamhanson said:


> Hi to all
> I am moveing to spain on the 30th march with my family,and will be looking for work as soon as i land .
> I have good experience in sales such as, call centre ,car sales and cold calling(double glazing).
> I have worked in spain before,as a bar manager ,so i do speak enough of the language to get by(it is just a little bit rusty,but ill soon get it back)
> ...


Hi Graham
We are looking for somebody to sell advertising space in and around the Marbella area. If you are interested send me an email and I can tell you some more.


----------

